
Monad.ai: Consciousness Centric AI Framework (AGI) - monadai
http://www.monad.ai
======
aeviator
Hi…that Sounds interesting, but please tell us something about your project!

~~~
monadai
Deeper Progress in Artificial Intelligence is blocked by not having key
insights into the structures, dynamics, and mechanisms which give rise to
human general intelligence. While this is not more commonly discussed, it is
becoming increasingly disclosed (i.e :
[https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602094/ais-language-
probl...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602094/ais-language-problem/)).
Monad.ai aims to resolve the elusive language problem and many other
limitations of Artificial Intelligence via the development of true Artificial
Intelligence known as (AGI) :
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_general_intelligenc...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_general_intelligence).
Research uncovered new and more effective neuron models, neural network
topologies, network elements, and an over-arching architecture which unifies
the component pieces to achieve a truly 'aware' computational system that has
general intelligence. At the core of the architecture is a functional model of
consciousness. The venture is now in its development phase whereby the
conceptual and computational models developed during research are being
codified into a functional system. The solution will embody an awareness and a
potential that biological life has to develop and apply understanding that it
gathers. Grasping this, one understands that the applications are limitless
such as it is for Human beings. It is not an easy venture to detail as
concepts like 'intelligence' and 'consciousness' are still not publicly
understood.

Please take a lot at the site and let me know if you have any specific
questions.

